# Avatar up for grabs



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Here's an avatar someone can use.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Before I opened the thread, I really wanted to say that it was "avatarded," just to make the pun, but no way can I say that about the Great One.

Now that I think about it, I think I do remember you having a Merckx or two, eh toomanybikes?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Before I opened the thread, I really wanted to say that it was "avatarded," just to make the pun, but no way can I say that about the Great One.
> 
> Now that I think about it, I think I do remember you having a Merckx or two, eh toomanybikes?


One or two .............................................


----------

